# Finally getting around to posting an intro...



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello all - I've been a member on here for a few months, just few posts here and there, but mostly lurking. Finally had the time to sit down and actually type more than a one sentence post - so here's the intro...

I'm in Wichita, KS - known mostly for being the air capital of the world,as opposed to being a huge Halloween town. I've been setting up smaller scale haunts in my front yard since I was in high school (I think my mom was glad that I moved out and took my stuff with me), and now I set it up in my own yard. It gets bigger every year, and this year is no exception. We've got 3 new props for 2008 already in progress in the garage, with plans for a couple more. 

I've already been getting some FABULOUS ideas from all of you on here! I'm driving my husband crazy with all the things I keep showing him - and telling him "I want that for the yard..." Good thing he's kind of handy and has managed to create everything I've asked of him so far...

Looking forward to learning a lot more from you all too!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Glad you took the time to introduce yourself. I'm just two miles south of you in Oklahoma City. Not a huge Halloween town either, but we manage. You're lucky to have a hubby that helps out. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Smiley...
when you get the time post some pics.
We all love to see pictures here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Took a little time but happy you're here.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome. I'm jealous - my hubby isn't handy at all.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome. There's now escape for you now.

Ditto what Lilly said about the pics.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Smileyface*


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I put a few pictures up in an album last night. For some reason I can't find all of my Halloween pictures, so I'm searching for more now...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome--air capitol?????? what you have more air there than the rest of the country


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well - some might say more hot air than the rest of the country...but it's actually because we have about 4 major aircraft companies here. Building planes is big business in Wichita...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Smiley, glad you'r joining in. Stop into chat sometime and lose your respect for us, lol.


----------

